
The hidden history baked into a cooking pot - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/14/science/archaeology-food-pots.html
======
bookofjoe
>Interpreting ancient food practices: stable isotope and molecular analyses of
visible and absorbed residues from a year-long cooking experiment

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-70109-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-70109-8)

